# Panasonic Vega TX26LXDI TV



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

Anyone know if the Panasonic Vega TX26LXDI TV is compatible with Tivo's Teletext functinality, e.g. works with version 2.5.5??


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

AFAIK Panasonic *Viera * TVs are fine with TiVo's teletext - mine certainly is 

However, I don't know about the Panasonic "Vega"....


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

Is there a Vega or should it have read Viera?

I have no idea, I just cut 'n' pasted the info from a customers email.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Sony make Vega; Panasonic make Viera. Sony TVs have problems with TiVo teletext; Panasonic don't, AFAIK.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

And if you have both does that mean you have viagra


----------



## David Cameron (Nov 15, 2001)

I believe that I have the same set in my bedroom receiving TiVo through a distributed RF system and there are no ill effects on the original 2.5.5.


----------

